# Estero, FL CCO (Miramar Outlets)



## jenNpaci (Jul 1, 2007)

I stopped by for a QUICK 10 minutes with my mom on our way to tampa.  We were going to stop at the Ellenton (sp?) Outlets that were off 75 but we had to go and pick up my sis at the airport.

The Goodies:

Blacktied, aquavert, and waternymph - lure

187,239,217,213,etc most of the eye brushes for abouth $10 off reg prices.

Inugene(sp?) blue
Spring Up
Overgrown

cool eye and intense eyes - last christmas palletes

warm & cool eyes of pattern maker

medium, dark, deep dark mineralize powder foundations

set of 4 minishadesticks for $20.00 (seriously tempted me)

and other random things but those are the most notable.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: CCO, Estero FL, Miramar Outlets*

Great haul....I need to head out that way. I've went to Ellenton last weekend and got a decent haul there....including Waternymph!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 29, 2007)

Stopped by again today:

like 4 blushcremes

MSF:
Dark and some darker one..Shooting Star maybe??

Eyeshadows:
All of the e/s from Lure (black tied, aquavert, waternymph, mancatcher)
Spring Up
Overgrown
Felt Blue
Peppier
Nylon
Belle Azure
Slip Pink
Silly Goose
Plus a lot of the same ones from last time

Paints:
Margrittes

Shadesticks:
Shimmermint
Mangomix
Overcast
Penny
Sharkskin

Lipglass:
chromeglass
and lots of Lip Varnishes - Beaute, etc

Lots of Lipsticks: including Pink Freeze in some Tan casing and a few other discontinued

Brushes:
187
219
242
217
239
224
162
192
263?? i think (looked like a longer 213)
202
204
249
275
129sh
184
All the eyebrows pallete thingies

at least 10 different fluidlines

NO pigments (they never have pigments)
only some Adorn souffle thingy and jewelmarine glitter

There were more but my mom and niece were with me so it was a 10 minute run in and run out.

What I bought:  213 and 242 brushes (ha couldnt buy too much b/c my mom would think I was crazzzyy spending very much on make up...i'm going back tomorrow afternoon to pick up the shadesticks and perhaps belle azure e/s!)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

no fair all of those brushes!


----------



## jenNpaci (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_no fair all of those brushes!_

 
=D ha!  Believe me...I was really surprised too.  Normally they only have like 3 brushes or so.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 5, 2007)

is this really close to fort myers b/c i was going to orientation for school the other  day (florida gulf coast university) and i think i passed this outlet mall

Edit: i found out that it is the outlet i saw but im really excited b/c its right down the street from where im moving to!! YAY


----------



## jenNpaci (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad you found it! =)  YES thats the ONLY CCO in the FGCU area.  The other CCO is in Miami at saw grass mills *been there* and the Ellenton one and Orlando, all of which are over an hour and a half away.  

FGCU is a nice school, i was there a few weeks ago giving a presentation for a Migrant Student College/further education workshop.

I go to school @ Ave Maria University, roughly 30 or so miles from you...its so great to meet someone from this board in my area.

I'm going to this CCO on friday so I'll update again =D


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenNpaci* 

 
_Glad you found it! =)  YES thats the ONLY CCO in the FGCU area.  The other CCO is in Miami at saw grass mills *been there* and the Ellenton one and Orlando, all of which are over an hour and a half away.  

FGCU is a nice school, i was there a few weeks ago giving a presentation for a Migrant Student College/further education workshop.

I go to school @ Ave Maria University, roughly 30 or so miles from you...its so great to meet someone from this board in my area.

I'm going to this CCO on friday so I'll update again =D_

 
OH YAY!! mayB we can hit up CCO 2gether sumtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so happy theres a CCO there do u know where if there are any MAC counters close by or a Sephora or Ulta or anything?? woohoo i move on thursday!!


----------



## jenNpaci (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_OH YAY!! mayB we can hit up CCO 2gether sumtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so happy theres a CCO there do u know where if there are any MAC counters close by or a Sephora or Ulta or anything?? woohoo i move on thursday!!_

 
hahaha Yay someone who loves CCO as much as I do =D 

In the Coconut Point Area (in Bonita Springs) there is a Ulta. Bonita Springs is pretty close to your school.  There is also a MAC counter @ The Edison Mall in Fort Myers in Macy's.  The closest FreeStanding MAC store is in Naples @ the Waterside shops (this is usually where I buy ALL of my Mac).  I think the New Mall (Gulfcoast Towncentre) close to FGCU has a MAC Counter as well.  Im heading to Coconut Point Mall tomorrow to buy some school stuff and I'll check to see if there is a MAC counter anywhere there.  I'll let ya kno =D
Naples also has a MAC counter in Dillards @ the Coastland Mall.

Sadly we have no Sephora


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenNpaci* 

 
_hahaha Yay someone who loves CCO as much as I do =D 

In the Coconut Point Area (in Bonita Springs) there is a Ulta. Bonita Springs is pretty close to your school.  There is also a MAC counter @ The Edison Mall in Fort Myers in Macy's.  The closest FreeStanding MAC store is in Naples @ the Waterside shops (this is usually where I buy ALL of my Mac).  I think the New Mall (Gulfcoast Towncentre) close to FGCU has a MAC Counter as well.  Im heading to Coconut Point Mall tomorrow to buy some school stuff and I'll check to see if there is a MAC counter anywhere there.  I'll let ya kno =D
Naples also has a MAC counter in Dillards @ the Coastland Mall.

Sadly we have no Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
OMGGGG if theres a counter in gulfcoast towncenter i willl be poor b/c thats across the street like i could walk if i wanted to...i prolly wont tho lmao but omgggg!!!! im dying of excitement and sadness b/c of no sephora i guess i'll just have to buy my nars blushes and urban decay stuff i want asap!! lol


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 13, 2007)

has anyone been there lately?


----------



## jenNpaci (Sep 16, 2007)

I was there today!

everything was pretty much the same except they have turquatic es, magic dust es, floral fantasy es, hyperrealfoundation in bronze something, and MSF in Glissade, Light, Dark, and Deep Dark.

as usual no pigments just jewelmarine glitter.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 5, 2007)

I went today and they have some Novel Twist Lip palettes....lots of blushes (margin, blunt, coppertone, flirt and tease, strada, emote, razin, plumfoolery, etc.)
I saw Glissade MSF!!
The quads i saw were..take wing, well plumed, i think i saw beau, and sweetie cakes
There was a basket of shadows that didn't have testers set up by the register with a REALLY good selection of shadows (I got wondergrass and stars n rockets, they also had shroom, gorgeous gold, antiqued, moonflower, ricepaper, and alot of others in there)
Some of the newer things they got were two of the Charged Waters, the Tendertones and Slimshines...but there were no pigments...as usual
most of the rest was the same as previously listed

They had a really nice Traincase too!!

it seems like they have lots of stuff rite now


----------



## jenNpaci (Dec 21, 2007)

I was here yesterday! 

They have:

all of the mineralize eyeshadows (mercurial, moonstone, ether, etc), they also had mi'lady

Glissade MSF
MSF Liquid foundation in NC40 and NC35

Try on packs!

Slimshine lipsticks (most wanted, funshine, etc, about 6 others)

The patternmaker eyeshadow plalletes (warm and cool eyes)

Novel Twist lippalletes in tan and coral

Brush set with (190, 168, 194, flat eye definer, and 249)  Travel sized

182 couture brush for 38.50

charged waters (renewal and defense)

various blot powders loose (med, dark, deep dark) 

Shadesticks (shimmermint, mangomix, and pink something)

Quads in well plumed, boy beauty, sweetie cakes??, and take wing
intense eyes palette from last year

there were others but i cant remember =x


----------



## jenNpaci (Dec 21, 2007)

qtallstargurl:  they have a sephora and ulta in the COCONUT POINT mall!  i was just there yesterday, incase you hadn't heard =)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenNpaci* 

 
_qtallstargurl:  they have a sephora and ulta in the COCONUT POINT mall!  i was just there yesterday, incase you hadn't heard =)_

 
HAHA yah i've heard...I was actually gonna work at that Sephora for holiday....but that didn't work out and i had 2 go home....and I cant believe thay had Mi'Lady at CCO im sooo upset...b/c i just bought it like last week and it was sold out at Edison Mall....grr...oh well I guess I'll just go get one there as a backup


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 21, 2007)

Anybody willing to do a CP? I've been looking for the Pattermaker warm palette. TIA


----------



## jenNpaci (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_HAHA yah i've heard...I was actually gonna work at that Sephora for holiday....but that didn't work out and i had 2 go home....and I cant believe thay had Mi'Lady at CCO im sooo upset...b/c i just bought it like last week and it was sold out at Edison Mall....grr...oh well I guess I'll just go get one there as a backup_

 
Qtallstargurl:
aww, yea they have it in that little clear fishbowl type container on the counter.  IM SURE it'll still be there since most of the shoppers at this CCO are an older crowd and they will not buy it.

I used to shop at the edison counter in macys all the time.  The ppl there are always friendly.  Have you been out to Waterside shops to the Freestanding store in naples???


----------



## jenNpaci (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Anybody willing to do a CP? I've been looking for the Pattermaker warm palette. TIA_

 
i'd be willing to do a cp, how does this work???


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 9, 2008)

I was @ CCO last week and some of the newer things that were there was basically all of the 3D Glasses and quite a few new Shadesticks and Paints like Overcast, Sharkskin, Lucky Jade, umm Graphito Paint ..uh the rest I can't remember...a lot of the blushes that were listed previously are gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Mi'lady is gone too but they Have Global Glow and Gold Spill MSF's and Glissade is still there....and they have Dark as well as Deep Dark Natural MSF...most of the eye shadows are the same except I saw that they have Saturnal e/s now oh and I saw something from the Lightful Collection too


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I know this may start a small riot in Estero but I thought you all should kno ....::ahem::...THERE'S PIGMENTS AT CCO!!!! ahhhhh and not just a few either!!! Ok now time to rattle off the list of pigments:
Mauvement 
Cocomotion
Off the Radar
Fairylite
Shimmertime!!
Entremauve (my fave!!)
Apricot Pink
Sunpepper
Kitchmas
Aire-De-Blue (sp?)
Quick Frost
Accent Red
Golden Lemon 
Pink Bronze
I think thats all...hope I didnt miss any....some of them are in the container by the register but some of them are out in the MAC section....oh and they also have the 07 Holiday Eye Pallettes...I think they have all of them


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Mar 5, 2008)

i was visiting my parents in naples when we stopped at the CCO in estero... picked me up a gold spill MSF as well as cosmic, overgrown and aquavert e/s.  pretty nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and they still had tons of pigments!  but i was so angry cause i saw firespot e/s on the display and reeeeally wanted it but the girl said they had sold out of it!!  then take it off the display!  grr... oh well.  overall a success trip!


----------



## jenNpaci (May 17, 2008)

I was there today. 

First big news!!  They have LIGHTSCAPADE MSF!  They also have glissade, shimpagne (SP?) and a few other tanned/gold msfs.

Eyeshadows: many as previously mentioned.  many from the Matte Squared collection.  Newly Minted, Clarity, Poison Pen, Fig 1, handwritten brown?? 

Lipglosses: lots and all types, even some of the MAC Raquel Welsh Icon collection.

Foundation: Some studio tech foundations as well as SSF in Darker foundation colors NC 40 and NW 45 and 50 to name a few.

Charged water sprays

lots of mac bags

blushes several but only noticed honor.

lots of pigments as described.


----------



## steenface (Jun 16, 2008)

I just went this past weekend.  They had four MSFs: Glissade, Lightscapade, Light Flush and Gold Spill.

Pigments included: Mauvement, Smoke Signals, Revved Up, Kitchmas, Fairylite, Copper Sparkle, and a few others.

Eyeshadows: the Matte2 collection, a couple from Moonbathe, some from Culture Bloom, a ton of quads including the FAFI quads, Novel Twist, and another collection I don't recognize.

Lip stuff: lots of lip glasses, lip gelees and lipsticks, as well as a couple pink lip sets from the Dress Sets collection.

Brushes: nothing too exciting except the MAC Couture 182 kabuki brush!

Face: they had prep+prime skin, some charged waters, a couple medium/medium-dark shades of StudioFix powder, darker shades of SFF, and some miscellaneous serums and skin care products. No Fix+. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They also had some little gift sets featuring miniatures of Fix+, blot powder, cleanse-off oil, and various skin care products, mixed and matched in trios stuffed into a little plastic pouch.  A great way to try the products out!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone been to both this CCO and the Sawgrass one? If so, which would you say is better in terms of variety and quantity? TIA!


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello! Has anyone been there recently? Any good stuff?


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone?  I'm going to be in the area next month and may stop by!


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Mar 22, 2009)

i was there about 2 weeks ago... i'll try to do my best to remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know they had tons of tendertones, rollickin' pp, greenstroke pp (which i was excited about and picked up!) and one other pp, brown i think... maybe indianwood??  they had quite a few e/s... i think just about all the ones from neo-scifi and cool heat, a few from moonbathe (cranberry, claire de lune and cosmic), meet the fleet, rose blanc, and one of the bright fuschia ones but i can't remember if it was post haste or passionate.  mmm... i think post haste.  the lip products (other than tendertones) weren't too exciting for me... they did have both mcqueen glosses and one of the lipsticks from raquel welsh that i noticed.  i think i remember seeing both fafi quads and 2 quads from cult of cherry, the shadowy lady one and tempting one.  they had more pigments than i've ever seen there... pink bronze, gold stroke, sweet sienna, lovely lily, lark about and i definitely can't remember the others but a decent amount of them.  i think i saw some of the palettes from 2007 holiday as well.  there were no MSFs (that's what i wanted!) but they had a couple natural ones and blushes were kinda meh... i think they had strada and one other one.  i hope that helps a little!  i always get so overwhelmed when i go there cause there's so much to look at, i feel like i always miss stuff!! haha


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone been recently?  I am trying to stop myself from going this weekend on my way to Naples... I told my husband I wouldn't buy MAC for a month.  But sometimes the car stops by itself- it's like it knows where to find MAC lol


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

OK I broke down and went on my way to Naples.  They didn't have anything new really (thank goodness since I can't spend much for awhile).  

They had both Dame Edna shadow Trios and a lot of the Creemsheen lipsticks.  Three of the monogram lipglosses (hard to pass up Distinguished but I did).  

Umm studio sculpt in three shades that weren't mine.  

Oh, they had a couple new e/s but only one that I needed (Mink Pink!)

A few pigments but none that really caught my eye.

Oh they have the MSF Natural/Shimmer combos in two shades.  No MSF's though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They did get some new blushes in.  They had a lot of darker shades.  I got Buff.  Oh and they had a Well-Dressed out for a sample but didn't have any for sale- BOO!  I got my hopes up there!

Oh and they had a 187 brush for anyone looking... and the 129 and the short handle 129.  I think a 217 and 224 also.  And the 183 flat top Kabuki.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 19, 2009)

Stopped by today and they have NOTHING new
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So disappointing!  I left only buying a lip liner and a paint pot.


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 20, 2009)

*Stopped by Yesterday!*


*MSFN in the regular shades and in the split pan style* (regular shade split pan with the sparkly MSF coordinating shade)
*Mineralize Foundation*
*Blushes* (the ones in BRIGHT orange packaging from Neo Si Fi), Blooming, Margin, Blunt, etc.
*MSF:* gold spill, warmed flush, they have a huge amount, i didnt get a change to really look.
*the Powders from the MAC monogram *collection, the ones in the gold packaging. 
*The eyeshadows from the MAC monogram collection.*
*Eyeshadows *from McQueen (the green and teal one), rose blanc, talent pool, go, flip, frisco, lotusland, meet the fleet, fertile, etc.
*A TON of pigments*

lots of lipstuff: tendertones, slimshines, lipglees, mac monogram lipsticks and lip glosses

face care stuff: fix, charged waters, pro make up remover, eye make up remover, face protect spf 50

eye brow powder shader sets

brushes:
190
189
165!!!! (i got this)
187
239
214
134
lash/mascara brush
spoolie eyebrow brush
242
249
263


----------



## chickatthegym (Jun 25, 2009)

^ So they only thing new was the 165 brush


----------



## Ciani (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if they still have these pigments and would anyone be willing to CP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mauvement 
 Off the Radar
 Shimmertime
 Entremauve
 Sunpepper
 Sweet Sienna


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 9, 2009)

I was in last week and the only one I rem seeing was "Sweet Siena" 

They actually didn't have as many pigments this time as they normally do.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

They had a bunch of new pigments and some random e/s singles (some of them were in the box at the register).  White Frost, Golden Olive, Sweet Siena are the ones I rem.  They also still have the 165 and 187 brushes and a few others that have been there for awhile (134, 224, 242, 129, 182, 183).  The fafi quads, Dame Edna trios, a few holiday pallettes, Gold Spill MSF.  TONS of blushes!  They had lots of Merrily and Naunce Mineralized blushes, and tons of Beauty powder blushes!  Then on the end of the row there were only one of each of FIVE different Mineralized blushes so I boguht them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hadnt ever seen them there!  Lots of good stuff though if anyone is contemplating going


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Feb 10, 2010)

any1 been there lately?


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Feb 10, 2010)

^i was wondering the same thing. i will be in the area in about 2 weeks and will probably make a few trips there, but i like hearing how their stock is beforehand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 18, 2010)

They just got in a TON of new stuff, lots of Style warriors and Holiday stuff and some piggies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Def worth the trip!!!


----------



## miamialli (Apr 6, 2010)

anybody been lately?


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 6, 2010)

I was there about a week and a half ago... lots of single e/s, lippies, brush sets, most of the holiday stuff, Porcelain Pink MSF, Redhead MSF, Perfect Topping MSF, Sunny By Nature, Cheeky Bronze and I think one or two more.

Old packaging piggies- Gilded Green, Quick Frost, spiritualize, Bell Bottom Blue, Museum Bronze, Vintage Gold, Gold mode, Reflects Red Glitter, and lots more!

Lots of Dazzleglasses, Cremesheen Glasses and lip glasses.

Lots of Mineral blushes from CC and some grand duos.  A few concealers.  The Rose Romance blushes and style warriors bronzers.  Palettes from past holiday collections.  

Let me know if you want anything specific and I can prob tell you yes or no since I go there a lot


----------



## miamialli (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks! Did u happen to remember if they had the mineralize kit in "Fun in the Sun" (includes Shimpagne)from the holiday 09 nordsroms (I think?) it's a LONG drive for me, like 2 hrs, so I'll have to make a day out of it- day of shopping!


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, they do have that one!  I would call ahead and make sure they still have it.  They are really nice there.  That is a great outlet mall so I am sure you'll have fun


----------



## miamialli (Apr 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Good news!! Thank you xoxoxo


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you go?  Did they have any new goodies?  I am out of town and miss going there


----------



## miamialli (Apr 13, 2010)

no, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't go until (hopefully) next week. that's when i can take time from work AND get a sitter- if all the stars align, then i will go Mon....


----------



## miamialli (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally was able to make the LONG trip- but oh my did I make out! I couldn't believe how much stuff they had. I picked up:
mini pigments set from holiday
slimshine in bare
et tu bouquet e/s
fun in the sun msf set- THANK YOU CHICKATTHEGYM! 
fix+ rose
msf perfect topping; medium/natural&shimmer
179 body bronzer brush
183 mini flat brush
 and.....
a 226 !!


----------



## lawrawr (Jun 14, 2010)

Went here today heres what I could remember seeing

A load of pigments (including hi def cyan and process magenta)
Both of last years graphic gardens palettes.
Most of the 09 holiday palettes/kits
Both of the beauty powders from A Rose Romance
A load of quads including tone grey and shadowy lady
A load of MSF's including redhead, perfect topping and refined.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 19, 2010)

This CCO is about ten minutes from my house. I like it; it usually has great stuff! I didnt know that they had the garden palletes; I need to get that next time I go.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 24, 2010)

Just went there today. They had:
All To the Beach lipglasses, Liberty of London lipglasses, LoL Shell Pearl and the other beauty powder and the LoL Dirty Plum blush, Blue Flame MES and Gilt by Association MES, Fab Frenzy Superglass, LoL Dame's Desire eyeshadow, all of the mineralize blushes, Perfect Topping, On A Mission blush and both style warriors beauty powders, Redhead MSF and most of the Blonde, Brunette, Redhead lipsticks, quads: Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Photorealism, Color 3 and tons more, the fafi quads, tons of Springshine and Vintage Grape blush ombres, and one Azalea Blossom blush ombre (there were two but I got one lol), Tan, Vanilla, Mutiny, Lark About, Pink Opal, Rose, Universal Mix, Rich Life, Bell Bottom Blue, and tons more pigments, lots of Style Warrior eyeshadows, two of the Neo Sci fi eyeshadows (just remembered they were evening Aura and Time and Space) and two of the Neoscifi lipsticks, Black Knight Lipstick, Red She Said lipstick, tonsss of dazzleglasses, two Stylistics lipglasses, a lavender/pinkish (lol) lipgelee, Lush and Bright lipgelee, Bubbles lipstick, the Fafi tote and scarf, Hello kitty plush doll, both HK palettes and both Heatherette palettes, and lots more.

I am available to cp at cost (30% below retail for those who don't know)+6% fl state tax+shipping if anyone needs for me to. I probably can't cp the last Azalea blossom though because there was only the one and it will be a few days (2 or 3) before I can get back there so I'd hate to get your hopes up and then they sold it. Tons of fb on MUA. Pm me if interested. :]

edit; they had a bunch of paintpots as well, including Rollicking.


----------



## MzFit (Jan 22, 2011)

*Miromar FL CCO*

Any body been? Is it worth talking my Mom into driving down there well I am visiting?

  	Thanks


----------



## MzFit (Jan 22, 2011)

Cleopatruh said:


> edit; they had a bunch of paintpots as well, including Rollicking.


 
	Have you been lately?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 22, 2011)

I was there a few days ago..  It's a great selection (too much to name off the top of my head but if you are looking for something in particular I can prob remember if they have it or not  The ladies who work there are all great too!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Feb 6, 2011)

Cleopatruh said:


> Have you been lately?


	Yep! I usually go about once every two weeks. Last time I went was about a week and a half ago and I can't list everything off the top of my head, but if you list specifically what you're looking for I can tell you if I saw it I bet.


----------



## Buttercup86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you mean Miramar Beach? Like near Destin FL? If so..there is already a thread started for the Destin FL CCO


----------



## Cleopatruh (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you mean this one by any chance? :]

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/75450/estero-fl-cco-miramar-outlets 

  	Near Fort Myers?


----------



## Cleopatruh (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey ladies :],
  	I was there last week and the only two things they got from Venemous Villains were Cajun Magically Cool Liquid Powder (about $20), and either Sweet Joy or De-Vil (Cruella) shadow. I can't remember which one.

  	They did have lots of Tartan Tale items, but sadly not the individual blushes which is what I was searching for. If you're looking for Tartan Tale it is not on the normal MAC display. It is to the left near the To The Beach tote bag. Hope that helps someone!

  	(Tbh selection was not as great as it has been in the past)


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone been here lately? I will be going there next week and dont want to waste time if there isnt anything good... Thanks


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Sep 15, 2011)

Can someone please cp for me?  Thanks


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone been here lately?  I may have an opportunity to stop there later this month and wonder if it is worth the trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Debbs (Oct 15, 2013)

I was there approx 3 wks ago or so on my way to Cape Coral.  Will pm you this evening !


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2013)

I am heading there tomorrow. Does the store have any exciting stuff.


----------



## Sushichiki (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone been here lately? Planning on making the drive from Miami...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 8, 2014)

I was there in April. It's one of the biggest CCO's I've been too. In fact, they even had some of the RiRi Fall and Holiday collection stuff there ( quads and lip liners mainly. No lipsticks). It's a nice store with a good selection of Mac stuff. Customer service is piss poor at best tho. Don't let that stop you. Miramar is one of my favorite outlet malls. Hope that helps a little. Good luck.


----------



## Sushichiki (Jun 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I was there in April. It's one of the biggest CCO's I've been too. In fact, they even had some of the RiRi Fall and Holiday collection stuff there ( quads and lip liners mainly. No lipsticks). It's a nice store with a good selection of Mac stuff. Customer service is piss poor at best tho. Don't let that stop you. Miramar is one of my favorite outlet malls. Hope that helps a little. Good luck.


  Thank you it does help! I think I will be checking it out


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jul 22, 2014)

Anybody gone lately.... I will be going in 2 weeks


----------

